# Kostenlawine - und wir sind mittendrin! - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kostenlawine - und wir sind mittendrin! - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kostenlawine - und wir sind mittendrin! - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. August 2012)

> Unser Heft kostet ohne DVD nur 3,99 (mit Datenträger: 5,30 Euro). Nur  einmal im Monat. Und obwohl es nur an einem von 31 Tagen diese Kosten  verursacht, haben Sie trotzdem das komplette Monatswissen -– versuchen  Sie das mal mit einer Pizza!


Werbung ! 


> Die harte Wahrheit: Abgesehen von Luft und Liebe ist im Leben nichts kostenlos


Kostet beides, Liebe verursacht ne menge an Kosten (Blumen, ausgehen bla bla bla)
Die Luft ist in manchen Städten in China mehr als besorgniserregend schlecht, da wird die Bevölkerung noch einiges zahlen müssen um wieder saubere Luft zu bekommen.


----------



## BennoWendt (12. August 2012)

Kolumne? Werbung! 
Das PCGH Heft ist gut, aber Eigenlob stinkt....


----------



## leorphee (12. August 2012)

wie wahr...
und das Thema könnte ich jetzt als Musiker noch weiter ausführen. 
Für die Herstellung einer CD mit allen Songs, die Instrumente im Verschleiß, die Produktion, die Pressung und...
Ich hör auf... Musik hört jeder, aber sie hat eben auch nicht mehr den Stellenwert wie vor 10 - 15 Jahren...
Mal gut, dass ich damit nicht mein Geld verdienen muss.


----------



## JoshuaNRW (12. August 2012)

Da ich mir schon seit einiger Zeit keine neue Hardware leisten kann, kann ich auch auf das Heft verzichten.
Ja das Leben ist teuer und wenn man aus Krankheitsgründen seinen Job verliert achtet man noch mehr auf das Geld was man bekommt und was man sich Leisten kann.
Der erste Gedanke, auf was kann ich am ehesten verzichten? 
Ich könnte hier noch viel mehr schreiben aber das würde mehr Selbstmitleid sein als Themenbezug.
Noch habe ich Internet (noch kann ich es mir leisten), noch habe ich einen Rechner (noch funktioniert er ), also hole ich mir die Infos aus dem Internet.
Sorry wenn ich euch 5,30€ ab jetzt vorenthalte aber Cheeseburger leiste ich mir ja auch nicht mehr !!


----------



## GxGamer (12. August 2012)

Das klingt ja so als ob Heftverkäufe die einzige Einnahmequelle sind. Die Kosten für die Anzeigen im Heft finden gar keine Erwähnung. Solche Kolumnen beissen sich mit solchen Videos.
Wir haben zwar kaum Geld, aber um ein paar i7 zu rösten reicht es. Haben ja genug davon.


----------



## Zsinj (12. August 2012)

Alles kostet sein Geld. 
MCD muss eben auch mal reagieren - die Burger immer nur noch kleiner zu machen geht eben nicht ewig so, zumal der Arbeitsaufwand gleich groß bleibt. 

Das auch im Internet nicht alles kostenlos vor der Nase liegt, ja ist eben so, auch Google hilft nicht immer. Außerdem sind viele Suchergebnisse nur Meinungen deren es an untermauerung fehlt. 
Nicht umsonst habe ich die c't und PCGH im Abo 

Aber auf was ihr in der Kolumne wirklich hinaus wollt, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. 
_Eine verstecke Ankündigung einer Preiserhöhung? _


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. August 2012)

Zwei Sachen. Zunächst einmal:



> _Der Anlass für diese Prosa hört auf den Namen Fast Food, also  Fast-Essen (beinahe ein Nahrungsmittel). Richtig, es geht um Mc  Donald's, wobei die Aktion des Konzerns nur der sprichwörtliche Tropfen  ist, welcher das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt. Hintergrund: Jüngst war zu  lesen, dass der Preis eines Cheeseburgers von 1,00 auf 1,39 Euro  heraufschnellen soll. Das entspricht einer Erhöhung von immensen 39  Prozent – klingt gleich gewaltiger, stimmt's? In der Folge gingen  unzählige Fast-Esser auf die Barrikaden. Unverschämtheit, teuer,  unhaltbar und so weiter. Jetzt mal ernsthaft: 1,39 Euro.  Eineuroneununddreißig! Was bitte hat diese Summe im Jahr 2012 für ein  Gewicht? Inflation und stetige, meist versteckte Preiserhöhungen an  jeder Ecke lassen nur einen Schluss zu: Leben ist teuer._


Die Gesamte-Inflation berechnet sich durch vielen Faktoren. Geht man ins Detail bemerkt man aber, dass gerade die Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs - Lebensmittel vornean - sich besonders verteuern, also über der schön gerechneten offiziellen Inflation von etwa ~2%, während Dinge auf die man eher verzichten kann sich weniger stark verteuern oder im Preis sogar fallen (Elektronik z.B.) durch modernere Masssen-Fertigungsmethoden etc. Der Cheeseburger ist ein - mir noch nicht bekanntes - besonders schön unverschämtes Beispiel für den Preisanstieg. Man darf hier nicht auf das tatsächlich mehr bezahlte Geld schauen, sondern wirklich nur auf die reine Prozentzahl: +39% Preisaufschlag! Da die Reallöhne seit etwa 20 Jahren stagnieren, bzw. sogar in bestimmten Schichten leicht rückläufig sind, wirkt sich eine über der Inflation liegende Preiserhöhung in jedem Fall negativ auf den monatlich verfügbaren Geldpool gerade einkommensschwacher Schichten aus. Da es zu Nahrungsmitteln bisher nicht allzu viele anerkannte Alternativen gibt, ist ein starker Anstieg hier tatsächlich skandalös, gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass in "jenen" Schichten der Konsum von FastFood über dem Durchschnitt liegt, gerade der Konzern mit dem M im Namen macht seinen Reibach mit dieser Klientel. 

Wobei wir hier noch auf hohem Niveau jammern, wenn man bedenkt, was die Anstiege der Rohstoffpreise (aufgrund vieler Faktoren, auch der Spekulation) in wirklich armen Ländern für kaum verdienende MEnschen bedeutet ....



Ein anderer schöner "Trick" zu Plünderung der Konsumenten besteht im zweiten Punkt:


> _Lassen Sie also besser uns die Zeit investieren, immerhin verlangen  wir dafür Geld. Geld, um beispielsweise mittags zum Bäcker zu gehen oder  eine Pizza zu bestellen. Oder um ein paar "überteuerte" Cheeseburger zu  konsumieren. Hand aufs Herz: Wer satt werden möchte, wird mittags ohne  die kleinste Anstrengung zwischen 2 und 10 Euro los. Jeden Tag. Unser  Heft kostet ohne DVD nur 3,99 (mit Datenträger: 5,30 Euro). Nur einmal  im Monat. Und obwohl es nur an einem von 31 Tagen diese Kosten  verursacht, haben Sie trotzdem das komplette Monatswissen -– versuchen  Sie das mal mit einer Pizza! Die muss echt verdammt groß und günstig  sein. Ja, ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass unser Heftpreis im  Verhältnis zu den sonstigen Lebenskosten nichtig ist. Und dass jeder,  der sein Hobby liebt, nicht Lebenszeit mit der Filterung unzähliger  Internet-Artikel und dem Stellen schon von uns beantworteter Fragen  verbrennen sollte. _


Netter Versuch.

Zugegeben: Einmal im Monat ein Heft für ~4-5€ dürften im Rahmen eines Hobbys für Keinen eine grosse finanzielle Belastung sein. Allerdings bedienen sich Handel und Industrie bei Privatkunden gerne eines kleinen Tricks zu Gewinnmaximierung: Dem Ändern von Packungsgrössen. Gerade seitdem ein bestimmtes Gesetz gefallen ist, für eingenormte Verpackungsgrössen bei bestimmten Produkten, wird massivst Beschiss am Kunden geübt, indem einfach etwas weniger Produkt in die selbe Packung gesteckt wird, oder die Packung gleich auf einen "krummen", schlechter nachvollziehbaren Netto-Gewichtswert abgeändert wird. Der Teufel steckt hier im Detail, vergleicht man den Preis pro kg wird einem klar, wie sehr man teilweise verarscht wird. Die Verbraucherschützer sowie diverse Fachmagezine haben dazu bereits einschlägige Artikel gebracht ...

Auch die Computec Media AG hat sich in der Hinsicht nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Ich möchte mal daran erinnern, dass vor nicht allzu langer Zeit (Ausgabe 03/10 der PCGames, Ausgabe 04/10 PCGH) das Format des Hefts geändert wurde. Faktisch ist das Heft nun "kleiner" als vorher, da auf etwas kleinere Seiten in der Höhe gedruckt, was eingespartes Papier und damit das Senken von Kosten für Computec bedeutet - für den Kunden aber "weniger Produkt". Jetzt kann man den Inhalt vorher und nachher eher schlecht vergleichen, gefühlt bringe ich euch hier ein wenig Vertrauen entgegen, dass sich an Umfang und Anzahl der Artikel subjektiv nichts gross geändert hat, der schale Beigeschmack besteht seit damals trotzdem, dass ich weniger Heft fürs gleiche Geld bekomme. Nachgewogen ist dem btw. so, 15 Ausgaben (wegen der Messungenauigkeit bei einzelnen Exemplaren, immder die DVD [Plus]-Version) "von früher" mit den ältesten 15 der Hefte mit kleinerem Format ergab: Da fehlt ein klein bisserl was. : P


Ist kein wirklicher Vorwurf, nur ein kleiner Fingerzeig .... Glashaus und so (wobei die Inflation einen eh mehr kostet ...).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. August 2012)

Zsinj schrieb:


> _Eine verstecke Ankündigung einer Preiserhöhung? _



Nicht dass ich wüsste.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2012)

Lieber Cheerleaderin als Cheeseburger. Billiger wird nix außer der Qualität wenn der Preis fest bleibt.


----------



## Zsinj (12. August 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Man darf hier nicht auf das tatsächlich mehr bezahlte Geld schauen, sondern wirklich nur auf die reine Prozentzahl: +39% Preisaufschlag!


Der kleine Burger kostet bei MCD schon seit langer zeit nur 1€. Früher oder später musste sich da was tun, denn wie schon gesagt, immer nur noch kleiner geht auch nicht. +39% ist natürlich erst mal heftig. 





> Da die Reallöhne seit etwa 20 Jahren stagnieren, bzw. sogar in bestimmten Schichten leicht rückläufig sind, wirkt sich eine über der Inflation liegende Preiserhöhung in jedem Fall negativ auf den monatlich verfügbaren Geldpool gerade einkommensschwacher Schichten aus.


Dieses Problem muss in den nächsten Jahren in angriff genommen werden. Auf jeden Fall muss hier die Politik den Gewerkschaften unter die Arme greifen. Mal sehen was Frau Merkel tun wird. 





> Ich möchte mal daran erinnern, dass vor nicht allzu langer Zeit (Ausgabe 03/10 der PCGames, Ausgabe 04/10 PCGH) das Format des Hefts geändert wurde. Faktisch ist das Heft nun "kleiner" als vorher, da auf etwas kleinere Seiten in der Höhe gedruckt, was eingespartes Papier und damit das Senken von Kosten für Computec bedeutet - für den Kunden aber "weniger Produkt".


Das ist allerdings wahr. 
Dem Kunden wird hier gerne von allen Verkäufern vorgegaukelt das das Produkt nicht teurer, ja sogar günstiger wird.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. August 2012)

Bei der PCGH wurde mit dem Papierwechsel das Layout entsprechend angepasst (noch weniger Weißflächen), ergo gibt's nur weniger Material, nicht weniger Inhalt. Das wurde beim Vollzug der Änderung erwähnt. Versucht das mal mit einer Mahlzeit.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. August 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei der PCGH wurde mit dem Papierwechsel das Layout entsprechend angepasst (noch weniger Weißflächen), ergo gibt's nur weniger Material, nicht weniger Inhalt. Das wurde beim Vollzug der Änderung erwähnt. Versucht das mal mit einer Mahlzeit.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Weniger Weißflächen auf dem Teller?
Kein Problem 

Mir ist es gar nicht aufgefallen, dass die print ihr (Größen-)Format geändert hat... und ich hab auch noch nie ne Ausgabe nachgewogen (die Mahlzeiten hingegen schon)


----------



## Zsinj (12. August 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei der PCGH wurde mit dem Papierwechsel das Layout entsprechend angepasst (noch weniger Weißflächen), ergo gibt's nur weniger Material, nicht weniger Inhalt. Das wurde beim Vollzug der Änderung erwähnt. Versucht das mal mit einer Mahlzeit.


Das ist die Sache des Kochs. 
Verglichen hiermit muss dieser dafür sorgen, dass möglichst wenig Abfall anfällt. 

@Incredible Alk
Im Ragel konnte man das sehr gut _bestaunen_.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. August 2012)

Als Abonnent fühle ich mich mal nicht angesprochen 
Aber mal ehrlich: Produkte sind mir etwas wert.
Nicht umsonst besitze ich unzählige CDs, Hefte und sonstiges weil ich weiß das es die Ersteller die mich mit ihrem Werk erfreuen auch Zeit, Arbeit und Geld gekostet hat.
Weiterhin finde ich es paradox, dass sich jeder um fallende Löhne usw. aufregt, im Gegenzug aber nicht bereit ist für gute Arbeit Geld zu bezahlen. Das eine verursacht doch das andere, Parasiten dazwischen mal weggedacht.


----------



## Jan565 (12. August 2012)

Kaufe mir zwar nur hin und wieder mal eine Ausgabe, aber bei der PCGH muss ich sagen, das der Inhalt von der mänge her eher gleich geblieben ist. Wenn ich mir mal die CBS ansehe, da habe ich mal eine Ausgabe von vor 5 Jahren angesehen und eine von heute, da wurde mehr als 75 Seiten gekürzt im laufe der Zeit!


----------



## turbosnake (12. August 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Das klingt ja so als ob Heftverkäufe die einzige Einnahmequelle sind. Die Kosten für die Anzeigen im Heft finden gar keine Erwähnung. Solche Kolumnen beissen sich mit solchen Videos.
> Wir haben zwar kaum Geld, aber um ein paar i7 zu rösten reicht es. Haben ja genug davon.


 Scveinabr hast du den Thread nicht gelesen.
Dann wüsstest du das nichts passiert, da es Schutzschaltungen gibt.


----------



## mad-onion (12. August 2012)

Ach jetzt aber!
Die Papierqualität, die Seitengröße, der Werbungsanteil, kleinere Schrift, höherer Preis...
All das und noch ein paar Dinge mehr haben sich seit Beginn (Leser seit Ausgabe 1) geändert.
Da sich aber Hefte schlechter konservieren lassen als digitale Medien, fände ich eine bessere Papierqualität sogar einen Aufpreis wert.
Auch wenn es ab und an PDFs auf den DVDs gibt, die DVD Ausgabe habe ich immer nur dann gekauft, wenn mich der Inhalt auch ansprach. 
Das war leider gerade in den letzten 2-3 Jahren sehr selten der Fall, aber gerade habe ich die 09/2012 mit DVD gekauft, und? 
Richtig! DVD nicht lesbar in "drei" verschiedenen Rechnern! Das ärgert dann schon. Aber Fehler passieren eben.
Und ich würde die PCGH nicht seit Beginn lesen wenn das in meinen Augen rausgeworfenes Geld wäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2012)

So lange die Zeitschrift nicht zu einer Werbebroschüre mit stellenweisem Nutzwert verkommt ist es ja ok


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. August 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Das klingt ja so als ob Heftverkäufe die einzige Einnahmequelle sind. Die Kosten für die Anzeigen im Heft finden gar keine Erwähnung. Solche Kolumnen beissen sich mit solchen Videos. Wir haben zwar kaum Geld, aber um ein paar i7 zu rösten reicht es. Haben ja genug davon.


PCGH in Gefahr nimmt sich selbst auf die Schippe, für die CPU bestand nie wirklich Gefahr - wir zerstören nicht mutwillig Hardware. Erschreckend, dass dies dennoch manche annehmen.



Zsinj schrieb:


> Aber auf was ihr in der Kolumne wirklich hinaus wollt, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.


In vielen Foren kommt die Frage nach etwas, was bei uns im Heft steht - und eben nicht im Internet. Der Verweis auf's Heft wird dann mit "aber das kostet vier Euro" gekontert, was eben unserer Ansicht nach für den Content mehr als fair ist. Es ist nicht umsonst unser Job und wir sind sehr oft besser als das Internet. Für monatlich nur vier Euro.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Auch die Computec Media AG hat sich in der Hinsicht nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Ich möchte mal daran erinnern, dass vor nicht allzu langer Zeit (Ausgabe 03/10 der PCGames, Ausgabe 04/10 PCGH) das Format des Hefts geändert wurde. Faktisch ist das Heft nun "kleiner" als vorher, da auf etwas kleinere Seiten in der Höhe gedruckt, was eingespartes Papier und damit das Senken von Kosten für Computec bedeutet - für den Kunden aber "weniger Produkt".


Dafür können wir Redakteure fei nichts, unser Layout aber hat viel Zeit und Arbeit investiert, dass der Content-Umfang gleich bleibt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> PCGH in Gefahr nimmt sich selbst auf die Schippe, für die CPU bestand nie wirklich Gefahr - wir zerstören nicht mutwillig Hardware. Erschreckend, dass dies dennoch manche annehmen.


 
Wir sollten Humor vielleicht ab sofort kennzeichnen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mad-onion (12. August 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir sollten Humor vielleicht ab sofort kennzeichnen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Wie bei "the big bang Theory", ein Sarkasmus-Schild für Sheldon, in eurem Fall dann ein Humor-Schild für Leser?
Alles Geeks?


----------



## Zsinj (12. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In vielen Foren kommt die Frage nach etwas, was bei uns im Heft steht - und eben nicht im Internet. Der Verweis auf's Heft wird dann mit "aber das kostet vier Euro" gekontert, was eben unserer Ansicht nach für den Content mehr als fair ist. Es ist nicht umsonst unser Job und wir sind sehr oft besser als das Internet. Für monatlich nur vier Euro.


Das ist natürlich wahr. 
Nur die Suche ist im Helft oftmals verdammt schwer


----------



## ile (12. August 2012)

Euer Heft zu lesen kostet auch Zeit, genau wie das Internet zu durchsuchen. Obendrein finde ich im Internet ältere Artikel im Schnitt deutlich schneller. Es gibt zwar mittlerweile netterweise ein PDF-Archiv von PCGH, leider aber ohne zentralen Suchindex. Somit ist es eine riesige Arbeit, einen bekannten alten Artikel zu finden und nahezu unmöglich, einen passenden Artikel zu finden, an den man sich nicht erinnert - ganz im Gegensatz zum Internet (Google, ...).

Der Grundaussage (Heft preislich ok) stimme ich zu (Ich bin ja auch Abonnent), die Argumentation finde ich aber eher schwach.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. August 2012)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich wahr. Nur die Suche ist im Helft oftmals verdammt schwer.





ile schrieb:


> Euer Heft zu lesen kostet auch Zeit, genau wie das Internet zu durchsuchen. Obendrein finde ich im Internet ältere Artikel im Schnitt deutlich schneller.


Im Zweifel schickst du mir eine PN, idR weiß ich von allen Artikeln, an denen ich beteiligt war, die Ausgabe und die Seite findet sich dann auch schnell.


----------



## ile (12. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zweifel schickst du mir eine PN, idR weiß ich von allen Artikeln, an denen ich beteiligt war, die Ausgabe und die Seite findet sich dann auch schnell.



Gut zu wissen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. August 2012)

Fast - Food heist schnelles Essen.
Und Eineuronenunddreissig ist Eineuronenundneununddreissig.
Nur so am rande.
Ach das berührt mich nicht absonderlich,da bei mir Fast-Food er seltend auf dem Speiseplan steht.
^^


----------



## P/L (12. August 2012)

Ich finde den Preis fürs Heft angemessen. Zugegeben, mir fehlt der Vergleich bei den PC-Zeitschriften. Im Vergleich zu Hifi-Selbstbaumagazinen (Print) ist die PCGH allerdings nahezu eine Offenbarung! Gerade wenn es um harte Fakten geht, also z.B. um Messungen, war ich angenehm überascht. Den Werbeanzeigenanteil fand ich auch ok. Ich habe mir bisher erst zwei Heftchen gekauft, das war in der Zeit, als ich Komponenten für einen neuen PC zusammensuchte, wobei die PCGH mir sehr geholfen hat. Dabei habe ich immer mal wieder in den Heftchen herumgeblättert.

Wenn das Niveau gehalten wird, dann werden bestimmt noch weitere Hefte gekauft


----------



## spw (12. August 2012)

Ich war mal langjähriger abonnent der PCGames bis man politisch einseitig stellung genommen hat bzw einfluss auf zum teil minderjährige und in dieser hinsicht politisch ungebildete,leicht beeinflussbare leser genommen hat.da habe ich sofort das abo gekündigt und benutze seitdem nur mehr onlineinfos der pcgh.

Der preis war mir egal,so lange der inhalt stimmte.

Das fehlte noch,dass "möchtegern linke" der redaktion ihre verbockten ansichten über die " wir,die gamer" schiene rüberbringen wollen.Nichts für mich.Ich bin zwar politisch informiert und gerade deswegen nicht interessiert,was sich gegenseitig NICHT ausschliesst.


----------



## ile (12. August 2012)

spw schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war mal langjähriger abonnent der PCGames bis man politisch einseitig stellung genommen hat bzw einfluss auf zum teil minderjährige und in dieser hinsicht politisch ungebildete,leicht beeinflussbare leser genommen hat.da habe ich sofort das abo gekündigt und benutze seitdem nur mehr onlineinfos der pcgh.
> 
> Der preis war mir egal,so lange der inhalt stimmte.
> 
> Das fehlte noch,dass "möchtegern linke" der redaktion ihre verbockten ansichten über die " wir,die gamer" schiene rüberbringen wollen.Nichts für mich.Ich bin zwar politisch informiert und gerade deswegen nicht interessiert,was sich gegenseitig NICHT ausschliesst.



Von was redest du denn genau?


----------



## GoldenMic (12. August 2012)

Würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren. Generell finde ich in der Zeitschrift wenig bezüglich Politik oder sonstigem und wenn dann wird das wohl in der Regel die Meinung eines einzelnes Autors sein und nicht des ganzen Teams.


----------



## MonGoLo (12. August 2012)

spw schrieb:


> Ich war mal langjähriger Abonnent der PCGames bis man politisch einseitig Stellung genommen hat bzw Einfluss auf zum Teil minderjährige und in dieser hinsicht politisch ungebildete, leicht beeinflussbare Leser genommen hat. Da habe ich sofort das Abo gekündigt und benutze seitdem nur mehr Onlineinfos der PCGH.
> 
> Der Preis war mir egal, so lange der Inhalt stimmte.
> 
> Das fehlte noch, dass "Möchtegern-Linke" der Redaktion ihre verbockten Ansichten über die "Wir, die Gamer"-Schiene rüberbringen wollen. Nichts für mich. Ich bin zwar politisch informiert und gerade deswegen nicht interessiert, was sich gegenseitig NICHT ausschließt.


ah ja, lass mich raten, ne einseitig-rechte Stellung wär für dich vollkommen ok, jelle? wie kann man auch der armen, beeinflussbaren jugend nur böse linke sozialistische werte nahelegen? die müssen gefälligst über hitler und das dritte reich informiert werden un wissen, dass das viel besser war! haha aua ^^'


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. August 2012)

Wer von uns ist denn bitte im Heft stark links politisch aktiv?


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. August 2012)

> Fast Food, also Fast-Essen (beinahe ein Nahrungsmittel)



This I like


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dafür können wir Redakteure fei nichts, unser Layout aber hat viel Zeit und Arbeit investiert, dass der Content-Umfang gleich bleibt.


 Ich wollt's ja nur mal anmerken, die Kolumne konnte ich ohne bissigen Kommentar nicht durchgehen lassen, sry. : P



Hab ja auch geschrieben dass ich euch unterstelle/zu Gute halte, dass sich an der inhaltlichen Menge und Qualität nichts negativ geändert hat. Ist nur halt im Regal ein wenig auffällig ... ab Frühjahr '10 wirken die Ausgaben im Regal ein wenig eingelaufen ... 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wer von uns ist denn bitte im Heft stark links politisch aktiv?


 Ein paar von euch haben Radeons verbaut. Radeons/Ati = "Rot", "Rot" = Kommunisten. 


Irgendwie sowas wohl ...


----------



## turbosnake (12. August 2012)

Die Grünen sind doch auch links.
Also sind alle die 3DFXs nutzen raus aus der Sache.


----------



## hl. Geist (13. August 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Zwei Sachen. Zunächst einmal:
> 
> Die Gesamte-Inflation berechnet sich durch vielen Faktoren. Geht man ins Detail bemerkt man aber, dass gerade die Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs - Lebensmittel vornean - sich besonders verteuern, also über der schön gerechneten offiziellen Inflation von etwa ~2%, während Dinge auf die man eher verzichten kann sich weniger stark verteuern oder im Preis sogar fallen (Elektronik z.B.) durch modernere Masssen-Fertigungsmethoden etc. Der Cheeseburger ist ein - mir noch nicht bekanntes - besonders schön unverschämtes Beispiel für den Preisanstieg. Man darf hier nicht auf das tatsächlich mehr bezahlte Geld schauen, sondern wirklich nur auf die reine Prozentzahl: +39% Preisaufschlag! Da die Reallöhne seit etwa 20 Jahren stagnieren, bzw. sogar in bestimmten Schichten leicht rückläufig sind, wirkt sich eine über der Inflation liegende Preiserhöhung in jedem Fall negativ auf den monatlich verfügbaren Geldpool gerade einkommensschwacher Schichten aus. Da es zu Nahrungsmitteln bisher nicht allzu viele anerkannte Alternativen gibt, ist ein starker Anstieg hier tatsächlich skandalös, gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass in "jenen" Schichten der Konsum von FastFood über dem Durchschnitt liegt, gerade der Konzern mit dem M im Namen macht seinen Reibach mit dieser Klientel.
> 
> Wobei wir hier noch auf hohem Niveau jammern, wenn man bedenkt, was die Anstiege der Rohstoffpreise (aufgrund vieler Faktoren, auch der Spekulation) in wirklich armen Ländern für kaum verdienende MEnschen bedeutet ....


 
Ganz ehrlich? So billig wie in Deutschland gibts NIRGENDS Lebensmittel. Auch nicht in wesentlich einkommensschwächeren Ländern der EU - und ich rede hier nicht davon, wieviel wir prozentual für Essen ausgeben, sondern absolut. Prozentual schauts natürlich noch besser für uns aus (die Deutschen geben gerade mal 10% ihres Netto für Essen aus)
Natürlich schlägt sich das auch woanders wieder nieder: in der Qualität der Lebensmittel, wo wir wiederum Schlusslicht sind..
Wann sehen die Leute endlich mal ein, dass man für Qualität Geld bezahlen muss?? 1l Milch für 40ct, 1kg Fleisch für 4€. Wer sich bei uns über zu hohe Lebensmittelpreise beschwert, ist entweder naiv oder nicht informiert.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. August 2012)

Und ich etwa 40%
wer 10% seines netto Lohnes nur für Essen ausgibt hat bestimmt einen verdienst von Min 1200€ netto
Davon träume ich aber real komme ich da nie an

Zum jammern
Nun an dem magazin an sich liegt es nicht weswegeen ich PCGH derzeit nur ab und zu Kaufe und auch nicht am Preis. der ist OK
Sondern schlicht einfach daran das ich es mir nicht mehr leisten kann, gut ich lasse mich schon gerne mal mit einer Vollversion (Anwendungen besonders) hinreissen.
Spiele bitte nicht als letztes bei der PCGh anbieten. Zudem Sollte man das Magazin und die Webseite besser verbinden.
z.B wäre es nicht schlecht wenn man ein abo fürs Magazin hat , das man dann per Registrierung des Heftes an Spiele und Anwendungsvelinkung bekommt
natürlich sollte dann der preis des Heftes leicht steigen  ~4,50€ um die Lizenz kosten zu decken für die Spiele.
Dann ganz wichtig macht einen post ident verfahren um das alter zu verifizieren, und dann  endlich ab18 Inhalte auf den Webseiten PCG PCGH PCA dauerhaft im vbulletin acccount die verlinkung eines Downloads bereitsteht für registrierte Vollversionen.
Abbilddateien von DVD und BD als torrent (das spart serverlast) macht mal einen tracker auf mit der freeware mybittorrent oder erstellt einen eigenen tracker mit dem sourcecode
Chip macht das doch auch. Die serverlast kann sich  erhöhen bei sehr vielen anfragen aber das ist auch bei einer Webseite ja auch so.
Warum Bittorrent nun es liegt an der Größe der downloads, wenn man wie ich vorschlage jede DVD inhalt als kostenpflichtigen inhalt vertreibt (für nicht abomenten ~1€ je account und DVD BD)
Oder jeden Download eine angepasste Werbung im Downloadfenster angezeigt wird (cookie auswertung des suchverhaltens, guckt nicht so blöd ich weiß das man cookies abfragen kann per java und php vom Account nutzer ob das vbulletin unterstützt ?)
Der vorteil liegt klar daran das man nur 10 PC braucht um den Download permanent mit annähernd voller download Geschwindigkeit anzubieten.Und 10 PC die von angestellten sowieso genutzt werden ein torrent klient läuft stört nicht
dagegen wäre die FTP Speicher auf dem Webhoster wesentlich teurer. Wenn man schon dabei ist wäre es auch Spitze wenn man ein Online abo Ohne physisches Heft aber mit Download der DVD beilagen bekommen kann.
Als separate nur Mitglieder also Abonnenten der Online hefte zugänglich, vbulltin auf einen freien Ordner im webspace von PCGH eine google suche Eingabe Änderung mit vermerk  online Ausgabe und auf der main als button.,
Das Forum bleibt dasselbe nur eine extra Rubrik als Kommentare und Verbesserung
Dazu konntet ihr mal alle Heft CD DVD seid bestehen von PCa PCg pcgh als kostenpflichtigen Download anbieten im Shop preis etwa bei 2€ wegen Urheberrecht und Lizenzkosten Abonnenten der Heftes sollten es gratis angeboten bekommen.
das abo sollte dann Online etwa auf dem derzeitigen Magazin preis liegen (Einzel sowie Jahres) das magazin abo etwa darüber wegen den Dowmnload Angebot kosten für die Herstellung des Heftes DVD Ausgabe steigt auch leicht an ~5,60€ (derzeit 5,50€)
Nun dann wäre auch prima wenn man einzelne ausgaben bestellen kann als Heft und als Download Heft mit VV download oder auch nur die DVD als Download.
Zudem sollte einmal Jährlich alle Testergebnisse online als suche zu finden sein
Die genauen Testberichte sind dann erst Ende des Jahres frei einzusehen, als Jahres Nachschlagewerk aktuelle hefte sind ausgeschlossen
realisierbar indem man eine zentrale Datenbank im mysql anlegt und mit PHP in vbulletin die rechte der bestimmten Artikel vergibt nach Benutzergruppen.
Artikel werden dann von den heften in Kategorien zusammengefasst und die Ergebnisse zusammengelegt als grafische Tabelle anzusehen die auch generell im Netz einsehbar sind.

Dann mal generell macht mehr Test von Hardware dafür seid ihr ja PCG Hardware. z.B jeden Monat eine rubrik, Lüfter,CPU kühler ,Grafikkarte CPU,Mainboards ,Netzteile, Gehäuse, Laufwerke, HDD SSD Controllerkarten, Lüftersteuerungen, wasserkühlungs bausätze als Spezial bauanleitung, Soundkarten, erweiterungkarten usb firwire esata usw, front bays mit kartenleser Grafikkartenkühler und usv systeme
Und speziell macht bei den CPU kühler Test jeweils die Montage bebildert von beiden systemen Anleitungen zum Zusammenbau. Also AMD und Intel
man muss ja nicht jeden Monat alle Geräte wieder testen sondern nur die neu dazu gekommenen. Im heft sind dann nur die Ergebnisse der neuen getesteten Produkte drin die Tabelle ist im Abonnenten acccount als einzelne Seite einsehbar.
Für die einmal Käufer gilt ein Zeitlimit, Zugang zum abo acccount Inhalt nur während der aktuellen Ausgabe. Danach werden die rechte wieder abgezogen ein php script dafür sollte machbar sein.
Mit ein wenig Phantasie bekomme ich solche Geschäft Ideen aus dem Ärmel raus, da solltet ihr mal ankommen. viel Arbeit für den admin der Webseite.
noch was schaltet endlich die livestream von werbe Videos ab, die Blockieren das scrollen der Webseite extrem oder ihr baut den download puffer im HTML java script größer ein wie bei youtube.zudem sollte das script dann eine andere HTML den download zuweisen (frame)dann ruckel höchstens das Video und nicht die ganze main beim Scrollen.
Ach ja und lasst bitte das Video (Werbebanner) scrollt mit Unsinn. lieber den HTML code repeat da wiederholt sich der Hintergrund mich würde das nicht stören


----------



## toni28 (13. August 2012)

Wenn man als Zielgruppe PC-Spielehardware begeisterte Schüler und Studenten hat, bringt die Argumentation, dass 4€ eh nicht viel sind, nicht viel. Da braucht ihr schon eine andere Zielgruppe. Bringt am besten zusätzlich jedes Monat eine PCGH Diamond Edition raus. Kostet 25€ und dafür kann man auf insgesamt 50 Seiten (die Hälfte davon Werbung), nachlesen wo man die besten Sleeves mit eingeflochtenen Echtgoldfäden bekommen kann, und welcher unbezahlbare OLED-TV die beste Spieleeignung für den gelangweilten aber bestens ausgerüsteten Gelegenheits-WoW-spielenden Millionärssohn besitzt.


----------



## Eftilon (13. August 2012)

Ich will ne Diamond Edition


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

Wenn ich mir anschaue wieviele Schüler und Studeten rauchen und/oder trinken dann ergibt das für mich schon Sinn.
Die Heftausgabe ist einmal im Monats und nicht jedes Wochenende...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. August 2012)

Ich bleibe dabei: 4 Euro sind für sich genommen in der heutigen Zeit nichts. In unserem Fall sichert es aber das Fortbestehen des Hefts. Erst gestern Abend habe ich 3,80 Euro für 'nen (leckeren) Eistee ausgegeben. Und dann nochmal, weil's draußen so schön war. Stattdessen hätte ich's auch bei einem Getränk belassen und dazu das neue PCGH-Mag erstehen und lesen können. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Eftilon (13. August 2012)

Stimmt, 3,99 sind nicht viel, in München, kostet schon ein Bier mindestens 3,50 eine schachtel Zigaretten 5€. Ich finde das die PCGH ein super Magazin, der Preis ist angemessen, praxisnah, schweift nicht zu tief in die theorie ab und ist nicht nur für Bubis wie manche denken (selber bin 42). Ich zocke gerne am PC, leider nicht so oft wie ich es gerne hätte, aber noch mehr freude macht mir das Basteln. Es gibt nicht viele Medien in D die eine so ausgiebige Marktübersicht etc. über Computer Hardware anzubieten haben. Klar kann man sagen ich kann ja alles ergoogeln, aber ich kann Google nur über sachen fragen von denen ich weiss das sie existieren.

Ich fühle mich sicherer über mein tun wenn ich weiss das es leute gibt die eine bestimmte sache auch wirklich getestet haben, und erstmal ihre eigene Hardware verbraten haben wenn schief gelaufen ist, und nicht meine. Das Magazin gibt mir struktur, und das kann das Internet eben nicht bieten, ausser man kennt sich so gut aus, das man genau weiss nach was man sucht, und was man machen will.

Macht doch mal ein anderes PC magazin auf und sieht was die über HW berichten, zu 99% plappern die einfach nur die Specs und werbesprüche der Hersteller nach, oder 1% die CT (trotz hochachtung), die gehen so tief in die theorie rein das kein nicht informatiker überhaupt mitkommt.

eftilon

PCGH weiter so


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Ich finde das die PCGH ein super Magazin [...]schweift nicht zu tief in die theorie ab


 
Genau die Stellen wo das mal passiert gehn mir aber besonders gut ab (der "Wissen"-Teil) 
Ich meine ich persönlich brauche nicht die 84. Anleitung wie ich nen Kühler montiere oder nen PC auf/umbaue, deswegen freue ich mich immer auf Artikel, wo beispielsweise Raff mit gefühlten 172 verschiedenen AntiAliasing-Modi um sich wirft. 

Dennoch: die 4€ ists mir da schon wert, selbst wenn ich die hübschen Zusammenbau-Bildchen für klein-PCs der letzten Ausgabe nur überflogen habe.
Und außerdem hätte ich ja den Kommentar von Clemens zur Moderation im Forum verpasst - und so womöglich noch vergessen welcher "Idiot" man sein muss um hier mittm schwarzen Nick rumzulaufen.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

Ich sehe es ja eigentlich nach wie vor so, dass PCGH die einzige Zeitschrift in Deutschland ist die sich mit diesen Themengebieten wirklich beschäftigt. Klar gibt es auch andere Zeitschriften, aber die sind meist wesentlich mehr auf Software bezogen und ne Rechnerzusammenstellung oder ein Test vllt mal alle paar Ausgaben.
Wie seht ihr das? Belebt Konkurrenz nicht eigentlich das Geschäft?
Hättet ihr gern nen Konkurrenten am Markt mit dem man sich wirklich messen muss?


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. August 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Stimmt, 3,99 sind nicht viel, in München, kostet schon ein Bier mindestens 3,50 eine schachtel Zigaretten 5€.


 
Wegen solchen Preisen kann ich mir an Lastern neben Kaffee auch nur mein PCGH-Abo leisten  
(Nicht dass ich überhaupt versucht wäre, großartig zu Rauchen und zu Saufen. Ich *hasse* Zigarettenrauch )


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2012)

> Stimmt, 3,99 sind nicht viel, in München, kostet schon ein Bier mindestens 3,50 eine schachtel Zigaretten 5€.


Wo kaufst du denn in München dein Bier?   Tankstelle? 

P/L-Technisch bekommt man bei PCGH wirklich viel für´s Geld. Daher PCGH = Abo!  
Ohne der Zeitschrift und dem Forum wärs in der Arbeit doch schon arg langweilig.


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Macht doch mal ein anderes PC magazin auf und sieht was die über HW berichten, zu 99% plappern die einfach nur die Specs und werbesprüche der Hersteller nach, oder 1% die CT (trotz hochachtung), die gehen so tief in die theorie rein das kein nicht informatiker überhaupt mitkommt.
> eftilon
> PCGH weiter so


Was ist dann mit der ix?
Die ct ist ja noch für alle zugänglich und kein reines Expertenmagazin. Natürlich weit weg von der ComputerBild.


----------



## Eftilon (13. August 2012)

Ein halbes Helles kostet fast überall ab 3,40 in München (natürlich nicht an irgentwelchen eckstüberl an der Landsbergerstr.)

Bei der CT lese ich immer gerne die Shortstory und bei der IX lauf ich davon .

Nee echt, ich habe auch das Abo und schlage immer wieder nach in alten heften und immer entdecke ich was neues was ich verwenden könnte. Würde die PCGH nur PCH heissen, würde sie viel mehr Publikum ansprechen da es auch ambitionierte Office User user gibt die sich ihren Rechner zusammen basteln würden und finden kein forum, und sind auf uns Gamern angewiesen.

Ausserdem ist es super das die Jungs von der Redaktion sich richtig hier um die Community kümmern und nicht einfach um 17:00 den stift fallen lassen und nach hause dackeln, wo hat man den sowas, und geschweige in Deutschland.


eftilon

Edit: Die Chip lese ich ab und zu gerne, mir gefällt der Philosophische Teil ganz gut


----------



## XD-User (13. August 2012)

Ich muss sagen für diese 4€ bzw 5.30€ (die ich immer zahle  ) macht ihr einen echt genialen Job. 
Wer sich über dieses P/L Verhältniss aufregt, bei dem weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## FKY2000 (13. August 2012)

Aber wo ich grad was bzgl. Zielgruppe gelesen habe:

Frage(n) an die Redaktion: 
Gibt es eine ausgemachte Alterszielgruppe, die PCGH explizit im Fokus hat ? Wenn ja, wie weit geht da der Einfluss in die Heftgestaltung? 

Ist mir jetzt gar nicht bewusst aufgefallen, das eine Zielgruppenadressierung (Alter) stattfindet...eher eine Zielgruppe: hardware/technik- und Spieleinteressierte Menschen sämtlicher Altersgruppen?! 


BTT: Finde die Kolumne ist nicht nötig um den Preis d. PCGH zu rechtfertigen. 

1. Gibt es da keine direkte Konkurrenz (zumind. nicht in den Läden , wo ich die PCGH kaufe - sorry "Chip" in allen Ehren, aber inhaltlich keine Konkurrenz)
2. absolut markt-/ inhalts/- und zeitgerechte Preisgestaltung für ein monatliches Printmagazin !!


----------



## my_gen3 (13. August 2012)

Der Preis von 4 EUR ist in Ordnung. Schaut mal was andere, auflagenstärke, Fachzeitschriften aus anderen Bereichen kosten.



spw schrieb:


> Ich war mal langjähriger abonnent der PCGames bis man politisch einseitig stellung genommen hat bzw einfluss auf zum teil minderjährige und in dieser hinsicht politisch ungebildete,leicht beeinflussbare leser genommen hat.da habe ich sofort das abo gekündigt und benutze seitdem nur mehr onlineinfos der pcgh.
> 
> Der preis war mir egal,so lange der inhalt stimmte.
> 
> Das fehlte noch,dass "möchtegern linke" der redaktion ihre verbockten ansichten über die " wir,die gamer" schiene rüberbringen wollen.Nichts für mich.Ich bin zwar politisch informiert und gerade deswegen nicht interessiert,was sich gegenseitig NICHT ausschliesst.



Worauf beziehst Du dich? Würde mich doch sehr interessieren, gerne auch per PN.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. August 2012)

Ich vermute mal, das zielt auf die Aktion „Ich wähle keine Spielekiller“ ab – an etwas anderes politisches kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Enrico (13. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Zweifel schickst du mir eine PN, idR weiß ich von allen Artikeln, an denen ich beteiligt war, die Ausgabe und die Seite findet sich dann auch schnell.


Ja, das skaliert natuerlich super 

Ich hab mein Abo leider zum Ende des Jahres gekuendigt:


Keine Artikel-Suche auf der Website
Keine Android-App/Digitalabo fuer mein Nexus-Tablet oder Galaxy S3
Ich wohn mittlerweile in den USA und hab absolut keine Lust, noch mehr Zeit mit dem "Kundenservice" vom Verlag zu verschwenden um die Hefte hierher geschickt zu bekommen  Die 2h reichen...
Sind vielleicht nur Kleinigkeiten fuer andere. Momentan sammeln sich die Hefte bei meiner Oma und warten darauf, dass ich irgendwann mal vorbeikomme 


Edit: In der Thread-Vorschau unter dem Artikel werden die Forum-Tags im Klartext angezeigt...


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. August 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, das zielt auf die Aktion „Ich wähle keine Spielekiller“ ab – an etwas anderes politisches kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


 
Die würde ich weder rechts noch links sondern bei "piratig" einordnen ^^


----------



## my_gen3 (13. August 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, das zielt auf die Aktion „Ich wähle keine Spielekiller“ ab – an etwas anderes politisches kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


 
Dann geht es wohl um diese Aktion (?)
Die PCGames selbst habe ich so gut wie nie gelesen..
http://www.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Bran...agswahl-Ich-waehle-keine-Spielekiller-658647/


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. August 2012)

....


Ernsthaft?!


Enrico schrieb:


> Keine Artikel-Suche auf der Website


Stimmt, das wäre wirklich 'ne feine Sache ... nur macht sich bei der PCGH-Redaktion scheinbar keiner mal die Mühe, "die paar" Artikel der Print-Ausgabe, die sie bisher verfasst haben, alle in digitaler Form online einzustellen und zu ordnen - warum auch immer, faules Pack.  Wobei, "umsonst" online stellen ist immer so 'ne Sache .... bei der Gamestar z.B. freue ich mir immer 'n zweites Loch in mein Hinterteil, dass die dort über die Hälfte der Artikel für die ich mit dem Print-Abo zahle teilweise zeitgleich kostenlos auch online einstellen ... 


> Keine Android-App/Digitalabo fuer mein Nexus-Tablet oder Galaxy S3


Zugegeben: Obwohl nicht Bestandteil des eigentlichen PRINT-Abos, ist sowas 'ne nette Sache, aber der Grossteil von uns Ober-Nerds hier bevorzugt eh trotzdem immer noch bedrucktes Papier ... 


> Ich wohn mittlerweile in den USA und hab absolut keine Lust, noch mehr Zeit mit dem "Kundenservice" vom Verlag zu verschwenden um die Hefte hierher geschickt zu bekommen  Die 2h reichen...


 Ja, ich reg mich auch jeden Tag auf, dass mein schönes Sushi-Bento nicht frisch aus Japan angeliefert wird .... 

Ein deutschsprachiges Magazin um den halben Erdball schicken ist ein Problem? Wer hätte das gedacht .... unterhalt dich besser mal direkt mit DHL, die können dir da wohl helfen. (Jetzt macht auch dein Unmut über eine fehlende Digitalversion Sinn, die wäre in deinem Fall wirklich zu bevorzugen ...)


----------



## turbosnake (14. August 2012)

Es gibt  eine digital Version, aber nicht im Abo.
Link:[:] PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles


----------



## Enrico (14. August 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Stimmt, das wäre wirklich 'ne feine Sache ... nur macht sich bei der PCGH-Redaktion scheinbar keiner mal die Mühe, "die paar" Artikel der Print-Ausgabe, die sie bisher verfasst haben, alle in digitaler Form online einzustellen und zu ordnen - warum auch immer, faules Pack.  Wobei, "umsonst" online stellen ist immer so 'ne Sache .... bei der Gamestar z.B. freue ich mir immer 'n zweites Loch in mein Hinterteil, dass die dort über die Hälfte der Artikel für die ich mit dem Print-Abo zahle teilweise zeitgleich kostenlos auch online einstellen ...


Ich meine ja nicht mal die kompletten Artikel, sondern nur Titel. Finde mal raus, in welchem Heft der letzte Artikel/Test zu 2.0/2.1-Lautsprecher-Systemen war. Klar, der ist auf der Archiv-DVD drauf. Bringt mir nix, wenn die 20.000km weit weg ist...




> Zugegeben: Obwohl nicht Bestandteil des eigentlichen PRINT-Abos, ist sowas 'ne nette Sache, aber der Grossteil von uns Ober-Nerds hier bevorzugt eh trotzdem immer noch bedrucktes Papier ...


Bringt mir nix, wenn das Papier auf einem anderen Kontinent ist. 
Fuer die PC Games gibt es gerade eine Testphase fuer eine iOs-App, im selben Artikel wurde auch was fuer Android versprochen. Geht doch 



> Ja, ich reg mich auch jeden Tag auf, dass mein schönes Sushi-Bento nicht frisch aus Japan angeliefert wird ....


Tja, da war ich gerade erst und hatte frisches Sushi 



> Ein deutschsprachiges Magazin um den halben Erdball schicken ist ein Problem? Wer hätte das gedacht .... unterhalt dich besser mal direkt mit DHL, die können dir da wohl helfen.


Es geht nicht um den Versand, sondern darum, das ganze aufzusetzen  DHL schafft es problemlos, meine Umzugspakete und sonstigen Sachen durch die Welt zu schicken. 

Es ist eigentlich einfach: Ich les die PCGH supergerne und hab die Jungs gerne mit einem Abo unterstuetzt. Auch in Zeiten wo mich der Heftinhalt kaum noch interessiert hat. Mittlerweile hab ich die letzten drei Ausgaben allerdings nicht gelesen (liegen in Deutschland) und es ist nicht absehbar, ob und wann ich die kriege. Allerdings bin ich nach dem Diablo-3-Fail und mehreren Ubisoft-Uplay-Fails nicht mehr gewillt, fuer sowas mein Geld auszugeben. Wer mein Geld nicht haben will bzw. nicht entsprechend liefern kann, kriegt auch kein Geld von mir. 
Dann lieber frisches Sushi in Japan oder Korea oder ein frisches Steak hier in den USA


----------



## Enrico (14. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt  eine digital Version, aber nicht im Abo.
> Link:[:] PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles


Muahahahaha, ein unformattiertes und liebloses PDF was beim Druck eh rausfaellt und dann auch noch mehr haben wollen fuer als die gedruckte Ausgabe. Fail  
Print-PDF auf einem 7" Nexus Tablet macht einfach keinen Spass.


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt  eine digital Version, aber nicht im Abo.
> Link:[:] PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles


 Toll, das habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen! Keine Lieferzeit, keine verstaubende Hefte und ganz ehrlich: Raubkopien werden so ziemlich das letzte Problem werden. Wenn man die DVD Version auch runterladen könnte *träum*. Ich habe zwar gerne die PCGH gekauft, aber wenn man halt 25€ Taschengeld bekommt, bemerkt man diesen Preis (immerhin 20%). Wenn ich noch etwas mit meinem PC anfangen werde, werde ich mir vermutlich noch einmal die PCGH holen. Die Tests sind manchmal sehr interessant. Der Test der Riesenlüfter zum Beispiel wäre mir vor einem Jahr allein eine PCGH wert gewesen. Für Anfänger halte ich die PCGH für sehr wertvoll. Ich bin wohl schon über den fortgeschrittenen Status drüber und dann kommt einem Vieles sehr bekannt vor. (Bis auf die Tests von neuer Hardware)  Was mir gefallen würde, wäre ein Special über NAS, Silentlösungen, WAKÜ, Lukü, Kokü, LN2...  Dabei sollte man in die Tiefe gehen. Im Internet wird es oft nur flach oder sehr kompliziert erklärt.
Alles in allem fand ich die PCGH gut, aber in nächster Zeit spare ich mal wieder etwas, weil von 5€ hole ich mir manchmal 2 Spiele. (Klar bei der PCGH sind auch manchmal welche dabei.)


----------



## FKY2000 (14. August 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Toll, das habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen! Keine Lieferzeit, keine verstaubende Hefte und ganz ehrlich: Raubkopien werden so ziemlich das letzte Problem werden. Wenn man die DVD Version auch runterladen könnte *träum*. Ich habe zwar gerne die PCGH gekauft, aber wenn man halt 25€ Taschengeld bekommt, bemerkt man diesen Preis (immerhin 20%).


 
Also wir sind früher arbeiten/jobben gegangen, wenn wir uns was nicht leisten konnten und die Eltern das nicht sponsern wollten/konnten...
Lehrt einem auch Werte zu schätzen so ganz nebenbei!


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. August 2012)

Klar ich gebe auch Nachhilfe, aber in den Ferien läuft das Geschäft normalerweise nicht so gut. 
Zudem braucht man noch Zeit, um zu zocken. Wozu hat man sich denn sonst den PC zusammengebastelt?
60€ als Abo sind aber auch nicht wenig. Wie viele Stunden ich dafür arbeiten muss ... (6h) da wäre so mancher Aufpreis bei einer Grafikkarte drin. Und ich vergleiche die Tests sowieso immer noch im Internet.
Wenn man wieder erweitern muss, lohnt sich aber natürlich das Geld einer PCGH. Ich möchte sie ja auch nicht schlecht reden. Aber was mir halt manchmal fehlt sind umfangreiche Tests wie bei den Grafikkarten (finde ich echt super) in anderen Gebieten. (z.B. Netzteil, Festplatten, ...) Im Internet findet man selten vergleichbare Tests.


----------

